# How insure plants/moss are snail free



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I have set up a 10 gallon tank set up to prep my plants before I move them into the main tank. I will physically wash and clean plants before they go in the 10 and wait a week or so? before moving...

But what else can I do to insure they are snail free before introduction to main tank.

I know this is a much discussed topic but I was not able to find answers using the search

Thanks


----------



## andywoolloo (Apr 12, 2014)

I have heard of dips and baths but they all seem so hard core I haven't done them

I don't mind snails. I purposely added Malaysian trumpet snails to my tanks to sift the sand 
I usually just rinse the plants in water. But I found a link I put below

Scroll down to plant dips and baths

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Articles.asp?ID=111

Or you can buy the ones in the tubes that say snail free I guess


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a good link I appreciate it


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

What I've done in the past is rinse really well, dip, and then quarantine for a while to make sure I don't see any that got through... None have made it to my display yet!


----------

